# iPad min ou iPad mini rétina ?



## kolbek (23 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila, j'aimerais m'offrir mon premier iPad.

Ayant déjà un macbook de 13 pouces, je trouve que l'iPad classique 10 pouces n'aurai pas d'intérêt le format est trop proche.

Je veux un appareil plus portable, plus mobile, je me tourne donc vers le format mini.

Par contre, je me demande vraiment si il y a intérêt à prendre le modèle rétina ?

Mon utilisation : mails, facebook, web, quelques mini-jeux...

Dernière question : vaut il mieux prendre du neuf ou de l'occasion (par rapport au prix actuel de l'occaz, est-ce que ça vaut le coup ??)

Voilà voila, 
Merci d'avance.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## iphone5stiti (23 Juin 2014)

Salut ! 

Alors personnellement j'ai également un MacBook Air 13 pouces et je possède un iPad mini ( un bon entre 2 ) 
Ce n'est pas un retina mais j'en suis très content compte tenu du prix ! 

Personnellement je te conseille de le prendre neuf ! Tu as le 16go blanc sur darty.fr à seulement 269&#8364;  ( je crois que c une promo car normalement il est a 299&#8364; ) ou si tu préfères tu peux l'acheter sur le store reconditionné de chez Apple ( état comme neuf car il a fait l'objet d'une utilisation de moins de 14 jours ..) et son prix est de 249&#8364; 

A toi de voir mais je prends pas de retina ! A mon goût même si plus puissant et une image plus belle, un iPad mini classique suffit amplement pour un usage internet, mail ... 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 5s  Forums iGeneration &#63743;


----------



## kolbek (24 Juin 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse.

En effet je vais me tourner certainement vers les produits reconditionnés chez Apple, c'est déjà ce que j'ai fais pour mon macbook et j'en suis très content !

- Rétina 339 euros
- Non rétina 249 euros

Par contre bizarre, le non rétina noir : "Initialement commercialisé en octobre 2013" et le blanc : "Initialement commercialisé en octobre 2012"... Est-ce une erreur sur le site apple ? Ou y a t il effectivement une différence, car je voulais justement un blanc, mais si il a un an de plus c'est quand même dommage...

Dernière chose, est-ce qu'il y aura des soldes à partir de demain ??


----------



## iphone5stiti (24 Juin 2014)

Ok tu en seras content parce que c'est comme si il était neuf 
Concernant initialement 2012... Pour la couleur noir en 2012 le dos de l'iPhone était comme sur l'iPhone 5 alors quand 2013 ils l'ont revu et normalement il est comme le dos de l'iPhone 5s soit plus claire et moins fragile ! 
Concernant le blanc il reste inchangé que ce soit 2012 ou 2013 

Et personnellement les soldes chez Apple ça n'existe pas trop ... Si tu peux attendre une journée attend demain ça ne coûte rien ...


Envoyé de mon iPhone 5s  Forums iGeneration &#63743;


----------



## Maxoubx (24 Juin 2014)

je prendrai le Retina !

Qualité de l'écran et l'énorme différence d'un point de vue puissance !

Tu pourras le concervé beaucoup plus longtemps, on est sur un "iPad 5" alors que le mini premier du nom est un iPad 2 mini" d'un point de vue des caractéristiques


----------



## adixya (24 Juin 2014)

Ecran retina...
Franchement, une fois qu'on y a goûté, les autres écrans paraissent ternes a côté...


----------



## kolbek (24 Juin 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Ecran retina...
> Franchement, une fois qu'on y a goûté, les autres écrans paraissent ternes a côté...



Même sur un petit écran comme l'ipad mini ?


----------



## djlamouette (24 Juin 2014)

Il faut aussi se dire que iOS 8 ne sera pas disponible pour l'iPad mini, donc celui ci ne sera plus mis à jour. Et puis l'écran rétina ça envoit quand même du steak.


----------



## kolbek (24 Juin 2014)

djlamouette a dit:


> Il faut aussi se dire que iOS 8 ne sera pas disponible pour l'iPad mini, donc celui ci ne sera plus mis à jour. Et puis l'écran rétina ça envoit quand même du steak.



http://www.apple.com/fr/ios/ios8/

Tout en bas il mettent quand même iPad mini ?


----------



## djlamouette (24 Juin 2014)

kolbek a dit:


> http://www.apple.com/fr/ios/ios8/
> 
> Tout en bas il mettent quand même iPad mini ?



Autant pour moi, il m'avait semblé avoir lu que iOS 8 ne serait pas compatible avec les iPad 2 et iPad mini. Il n'empêche que l'écran de l'iPad mini retina est vraiment chouette.


----------



## iphone5stiti (24 Juin 2014)

djlamouette a dit:


> Il faut aussi se dire que iOS 8 ne sera pas disponible pour l'iPad mini, donc celui ci ne sera plus mis à jour. Et puis l'écran rétina ça envoit quand même du steak.




Déjà avant de dire n'importe quoi renseigne toi il est tout a fait compatible avec ios 8 comme l'iPad 2 qui est plus vieux !!! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 5s  Forums iGeneration &#63743;


----------



## kolbek (24 Juin 2014)

iphone5stiti a dit:


> Déjà avant de dire n'importe quoi renseigne toi il est tout a fait compatible avec ios 8 comme l'iPad 2 qui est plus vieux !!!
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone 5s  Forums iGeneration &#63743;



C'est pas très grave 

Donc vous semblez assez d'accord pour dire que l'écran rétina est important.

Je vais passer a boulanger voir si ils ont les 2 pour voir la différence.


----------



## adixya (24 Juin 2014)

kolbek a dit:


> C'est pas très grave
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ha ha quand j'ai achète mon iPad Air a l'Apple store opéra, j'ai hésité loooooongtemps entre air et mini retina.
Les deux tablettes sont de très beaux produits. 
Bref, comme les mini et mini retina étaient côté a cote, j'ai pu comparer les deux et y a pas photo, le pixel qui se voit sur le mini normal ca choque a côté du retina...
Bon par contre si t'es a 100 euros près et que tu n'as pas l'habitude du retina, pourquoi ne pas envisager le mini normal. Le seul bémol, c'est la dispo en 16 go uniquement, alors que le mini retina a toute la gamme de mémoires jusqu´a 128go...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h05 ----------

Et j'oubliais, la définition du retina permet un affichage très fin des écritures et ça améliore grandement le confort de lecture.

Moi je ne fais de l'internet et de la lecture (e-magazine, ebook) quasiment plus que sur tablette, grace a l'écran.

En fait  j'essaye d'utiliser mon pc le moins possible juste pour le stockage de fichiers, les downloads...


----------



## iphone5stiti (24 Juin 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Ha ha quand j'ai achète mon iPad Air a l'Apple store opéra, j'ai hésité loooooongtemps entre air et mini retina.
> Les deux tablettes sont de très beaux produits.
> Bref, comme les mini et mini retina étaient côté a cote, j'ai pu comparer les deux et y a pas photo, le pixel qui se voit sur le mini normal ca choque a côté du retina...
> Bon par contre si t'es a 100 euros près et que tu n'as pas l'habitude du retina, pourquoi ne pas envisager le mini normal. Le seul bémol, c'est la dispo en 16 go uniquement, alors que le mini retina a toute la gamme de mémoires jusqu´a 128go...
> ...




Bon beh c cool si tu as pu faire un choix 
L'écran retina est mieux mais pour certain qui nn pas les 100 beh je trouve que le mini est superbe même dans l'écran retina  ! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 5s  Forums iGeneration &#63743;


----------



## adixya (24 Juin 2014)

Ah ben c'est sur qu'il faut mettre de l'argent pour monter en gamme, c'est apple quoi !


----------



## kolbek (24 Juin 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Ah ben c'est sur qu'il faut mettre de l'argent pour monter en gamme, c'est apple quoi !



Disons que les 90 euros de différence sont pas trop un problème. Si la différence qualitative est justifiée je mettrais les 90 euros, si ca les vaut pas évidemment je vais pas m'amuser à cracher.

Mon but de prendre une tablette c'est vraiment quand je suis chez moi posé, j'ai pas forcément envie de sortir l'ordinateur pour une petite recherche sur le net, ou pour envoyer un mail.

Et vous avez l'air de dire que c'est l'atout du rétina, le confort de lecture.

Et puis il y a un autre critère, honnêtement à l'heure actuelle je ne sais pas si je vais vraiment me faire à l'utilisation tablette, donc j'aimerais aussi maximiser mes chances de revente si je m'aperçois que ca me sert pas suffisamment.


----------



## cillab (24 Juin 2014)

kolbek a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voila, j'aimerais m'offrir mon premier iPad.
> 
> ...







 bonjour 
la réponse est dans ta question


----------



## kolbek (24 Juin 2014)

cillab a dit:


> bonjour
> la réponse est dans ta question



Pas compris, désolé :rose:


----------



## adixya (24 Juin 2014)

Tu te fais ta propre idée en magasin et puis voilà, avec les éléments qu'on a mentionné ca devrait aller !


----------



## lineakd (25 Juin 2014)

@kolbek, le retina parce que le l'ipad mini de 1ère génération et la copie de l'ipad de 2ème génération. Que celui-ci est en fin de vie même si c'est toujours une bonne tablette et qu'il peut servir encore pendant quelques années mais les màj d'ios ne se feront plus dessus. Il me semble que ios 8 sera la dernière avec des fonctions en moins et surement un ralentissement de l'appareil (supposé).
Et si tu peux, regarde plutôt du côté de l'ipad air 32 go (16 go, je ne vois pas lintérêt surtout si tu le veux garder quelques années car on en stocke des données avec le temps). C'est plus pratique pour la navigation sur le web, pour le courriel et les jeux.


----------



## adixya (25 Juin 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @kolbek, le retina parce que le l'ipad mini de 1ère génération et la copie de l'ipad de 2ème génération. Que celui-ci est en fin de vie même si c'est toujours une bonne tablette et qu'il peut servir encore pendant quelques années mais les màj d'ios ne se feront plus dessus. Il me semble que ios 8 sera la dernière avec des fonctions en moins et surement un ralentissement de l'appareil (supposé).
> Et si tu peux, regarde plutôt du côté de l'ipad air 32 go (16 go, je ne vois pas lintérêt surtout si tu le veux garder quelques années car on en stocke des données avec le temps). C'est plus pratique pour la navigation sur le web, pour le courriel et les jeux.




Ah ben si il est à 100 euros près entre mini et mini retina, il risque pas de prendre le air à 32 Go qui explose son budget de quasiment 180 euros....


----------



## kolbek (25 Juin 2014)

Plus pratique je suis d'accord, mais si c'est pour me retrouver avec une tablette 10 pouces, autant sortir le macbook...


----------



## lineakd (25 Juin 2014)

@kolbek, ce n'est pas une tablette 10", c'est un ipad air... :rose:
Si ton choix est fait, il ne reste plus qu'à surveiller le refurb d'apple et d'attendre un ipad mini retina de 16go (j'éviterai) ou un 32go.
@adixya, il est vrai que je n'avais pas fait attention au budget et en plus il n'est pas sur de s'adapter à son utilisation.


----------



## kolbek (25 Juin 2014)

Je pense qu'il y a eu une petite confusion...

Je ne suis pas a 100 euros près, ni a 180 d'ailleurs, mais je cherchais a savoir si la différence entre non rétina et rétina était flagrante. J'ai constaté a l'instant par moi même a boulanger, c'est sans appel ça sera du rétina.

Je ne voulais pas vexer qui que ce soit en disant tablette 10 pouces. C'est juste que le format est trop proche de mon MacBook donc je me suis fixé sur le mini.

Enfin je pensais prendre le 16go et utiliser une application capable d'accéder a mon serveur en samba ou VPN pour en quelque sortes étendre la mémoire...


----------



## adixya (25 Juin 2014)

kolbek a dit:


> J'ai constaté a l'instant par moi même a boulanger, c'est sans appel ça sera du rétina.



Je pense que ça doit faire le même effet à pas mal de gens qui ont l'occasion de regarder les deux côte à côte. En tout cas félicitations pour ton choix !

Après, l'inconvénient du retina, c'est qu'une fois habitué, c'est difficile de ne pas trouver le rendu des autres écrans moches, comme, dans mon cas, celui de mon travail par exemple, ou même celui de mon pc personnel, ou encore de mon pc portable samsung qui me paraissait bien à l'époque pourtant...
J'ai hâte qu'ils sortent un iMac retina, je l'achèterai tout de suite et me débarrasserai enfin de mon pc bruyant...



kolbek a dit:


> Enfin je pensais prendre le 16go et utiliser une application capable d'accéder a mon serveur en samba ou VPN pour en quelque sortes étendre la mémoire...




Si tu as un bon débit en wifi, ça peut le faire.
Moi, comme mon copain joue en réseau le soir et que la bande passante est limitée, je ne peux trop rien faire avec le wifi. 
D'ailleurs quand je rentre à la maison, il arrive que l'iPad se mette à prendre toute la bande passante d'un coup, j'imagine que c'est la sauvegarde icloud qui se lance ou des uploads de photos sur flickr ou dans le flux de photo, mais c'est abusé, je dois le mettre en mode avion pour récupérer de la bande passante !!


----------



## kolbek (26 Juin 2014)

Pas de soucis ici, pas de jeux. J'avais mon lecteur multimédia mais je l'ai mis en ethernet ya pas longtemps.

Donc ya juste les téléphones et le macbook, mais c'est pas très consommateur. Débit constaté environ 10Mo/s, ca va le faire.

D'ailleurs j'ai recu l'ipad ce matin à 9H, j'ai passé commande hier à 15H30, c'est vraiment rapide


----------



## adixya (26 Juin 2014)

Alors t'en es content pour le moment ?


----------



## kolbek (26 Juin 2014)

Ravi !


----------

